# Giesemann Bulbs Failing?



## Ferissp (Mar 14, 2011)

About 3 or 4 months ago, based on advice on this forum, I decided to replace my petsmart T5H0 bulbs with Giesemanns. i went with 2 10,000k 48" bulbs and 2 6000k 48" bulbs over my 55 gallon planted. The number of bubbles off the plants was AMAZING. About 1 month ago algae started forming. We thought this was due to the fact that while on vacation our CO2 line had fallen out of the powerhead we use to disperse bubbles. 

Last week I could 'feel' like the bulbs weren't doing anything. I know it may sound odd to some of you, but I think some will understand what I mean. The algae still persists. 

We turned off all filtration and there are 0 bubbles coming from the plants. We also are having nitrate problems-something that was never an issue before. 

I thought Giesemann bulbs were some of the best around - they were purchased from a reputable online retailer. Is this normal for them to fail after only 3 months (or so)? The name of the hood and ballast we use escapes me but it is above-average in price and quality. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: I see this is your 2nd post. Glad you're here.

Do you think they aren't putting out enough light? I've had mine for 2 years and still they are very strong. I have Giesemann middays. Any way to get a PAR meter and measure PAR? Could you contact a Giesemann rep?

Why do you think it's the bulbs? In that span of time I'm sure you plant mass has increased. Do you have sufficient nutrients in your tank for your current plant mass? If you don't have enough balanced ferts you can have the same symptoms that your describing. What are your nitrate problems- too much - too little? I can need twice as many ferts in my tank at trimming time as I do after a massive trim.


----------



## Ferissp (Mar 14, 2011)

As I said in my post. My plants used to bubble to an insane degree. To the point where the surface of the water would move from the bubbles. I have a heavily planted tank. I do think I had plenty of light.

I do not have access to a PAR meter. I'm pretty good with freshwater planted tanks. I know I have the nutrients in the tank to allow for extremely fast growth.

Don't let the # of posts fool you. The first one I believe was my introduction. Life got in the way of actively participating in this forum unfortunately. 

I know what the issue is, was just wondering if it could be bad bulbs and if anyone has had this problem. Will try another set of bulbs from a different retailer and if I have the same problem I will look into the ballasts.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I wish you success. It's an odd thing that is going on in your tank. I would have guessed it would be more an issue of nutrients and CO2 than 3 or 4 month old bulbs. Since you know what you're doing I'm sure you'll figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Is it possible that the Giessemann bulbs are putting out more light than the old bulbs and that is causing the algae problem? I have read that the light they put out is stronger/more intense than other bulbs. Maybe the co2 and ferts need to be adjusted to compensate.


----------



## Ferissp (Mar 14, 2011)

As an update and an FYI-

Thanks for your comment. I had never had an algae problem before. In fact the only issue was overgrown plants up until this problem started.

I put in new Aqua Medic 2x aquaflora's and 2x reef light (10k's) and I'm back to bubbling like crazy. The giesemann tubes had brown bands around the ends (but were still actually putting off visible light). I'm wondering if I got a bad batch of bulbs or my ballasts are faulty- the ballasts could be an issue in regards to shortened bulb life?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ferissp said:


> As I said in my post. My plants used to bubble to an insane degree. To the point where the surface of the water would move from the bubbles. I have a heavily planted tank. I do think I had plenty of light.


If yourplants are no longer pearling then something in your water chemistry/fertilization has changed. Most common issue is CO2 has dropped.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Ferissp said:


> As an update and an FYI-
> 
> ... The giesemann tubes had brown bands around the ends (but were still actually putting off visible light). ...


This means that the bulbs are failing for some reason. As Tex Gal suggested, you may want to contact Giesemann.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ferissp said:


> As an update and an FYI-
> 
> Thanks for your comment. I had never had an algae problem before. In fact the only issue was overgrown plants up until this problem started.
> 
> I put in new Aqua Medic 2x aquaflora's and 2x reef light (10k's) and I'm back to bubbling like crazy. The giesemann tubes had brown bands around the ends (but were still actually putting off visible light). I'm wondering if I got a bad batch of bulbs or my ballasts are faulty- the ballasts could be an issue in regards to shortened bulb life?


Black at the ends of the tube means the cathode id on its way out and the bulbs are done. Your ballast could be the issue or there is something faulty in the bulb.


----------

